# Holy Hen Hatch!



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Michigan Mike said:


> I agree, that ******* splashback when the dirt grows right into
> the meat makes them worthless.
> The clean and pristine ones out now are awsome,
> although this warm weather has them drying up quick in some spots.


Yes, I agree with you guys Roosevelt and Michigan Mike but, one good shot of rain would help them pop out again I believe. Those that I got were a little less meaty then they could have been but definitely clean.

If we don't get some rain soon I think they will be puny and fewer of them as the season progresses. Based on this, I'd like to see some more in the near future, heck I've had my itch scratched now! :coolgleam 
I also think being dry up till now has kept the bugs at a minimum which is a good thing...so it is quite the dilemma isn't it


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

As a shroom hunter it's hard to argue the need for more rain. It's always better to have some than to have none. A good all day long light rain with little wind would be perfect.

I have a feeling it's a great year for hens, but I already have way to many in the freezer and dried. But, I'm headin out for squirrel tomorrow and if I stumble across a nice hen it's comin home.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

I agree, too much rain is better than no rain anyday.
The hens out now by me are just the lightweight early ones
and are starting to dry up already.
Heck last year I didn't even pick one until the third week of Sept.
so I'm happy with what I've found so far.
The next ones to show up will be the cooler weather heavyweights,
which will grow slower and give us more time to find or letem grow bigger.

Roosevelt, I have plenty dried too but it's way to hard to turn down a nice fresh one.
Good luck on your hunt in the Morning!
Squirrel stew with maitakes sounds pretty good.

mike


----------

